
Android could finally be getting back à la carte app permissions – Pocketnow - bvrlt
http://pocketnow.com/2015/05/07/android-app-permissions
======
on_and_off
"getting back" ? Seriously, people should stop fantasying about app ops.

This was an internal debug tool and I really hope that if we get better
permissions, it will look nothing like that.

AppOpps only allows you to block permissions after the fact. This won't
prevent many apps like facebook to fetch all your contacts as soon as it is
installed. An obscure entry in the settings menu will also be left unused by
99.9 % of the users.

What we need are granular permission popups 'app x wants to access your
calendar/contacts/..., do you agree ?'.

-> You can display it right when the app needs it, so the user has a context for this permission and can decide whether he wants to let it access this data or not.

-> It is displayed the first time the app tries to access to the private data, so no more mass fetch just after the app is installed.

-> You can let the app know that the user refused that permission. That way, instead of displaying no data with no way to know that it is because it has been blocked (and no way to show it to the user), the app can react accordingly.

